# Weight at 11 weeks



## Caitlin (May 30, 2011)

Denny weighs 20lbs at 11 weeks! Is this way out of the normal range?? I think I have a big boy on my hands! Anyone else have a large Vizsla who can remember their weight as a puppy?? Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam was 9.2Kg (20.3 lb.) @ 12 weeks and 14Kg (31 lb.) @ 16 weeks.

We also have big boy, how big are his feet? like shovels, I presume.

I think he will be gorgeous if not neutered early.


----------



## Caitlin (May 30, 2011)

The breeder said to neuter at 1 year..is that when you had Sam neutered??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is 16.5 weeks old today 

Breeder suggests 12-16 months. 
Our friend who adopted a Golden neutered at 2 years and strongly suggests to let Sam mature first. 
From what I read male Viszla dogs mature fully at 18 months.

We will try 18 but don't really know if we'll manage. I will definitely muzzle him at the slightest sign of aggression toward other dogs.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Brodi was weighed at the vets on Monday when he had his second shot. He weighed 9.6 kg i don't know if this is average or he is bigger than normal at 12 weeks?

His paws are huge and his legs seem to get longer everyday ha! The breeder who we got him off said he will be a big boy like his dad, Brodi was the biggest in his litter as well!

So glad i can now take Brodi out properly, he has been chasing the rabbits the past couple of days on our early morning walks it's so funny to watch he doesn't quite know what to do with himself ha!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our boy Mac was 20 pounds at 10 weeks. He is a big boy. No fat on him though so who knows where he will top out?


----------



## jaylena (Jun 13, 2011)

Gator just weighed in at a whopping 20.1lbs at 14 weeks. I think we have a shrimp! lol


----------

